

Plant-based version of Hacker News - mightybrenden
https://www.plantdietlife.com/

======
lmartel
Make a meat-based one and we'll talk.

~~~
mightybrenden
plant based isn't for everyone but here is an MMA fighter who is on a similar
diet (MMA Fighter Mac Danzig: Athletic Prowess on a Plant-Based Diet
[https://www.plantdietlife.com/post/11/](https://www.plantdietlife.com/post/11/)).

------
stuaxo
Wow, it's even the same style of story .. how odd !

~~~
mightybrenden
I don't know the complete story behind HN, will you please explain how PDL and
HN have a similar story to you?

